
Car Physics for Games - Charles__L
http://www.asawicki.info/Mirror/Car%20Physics%20for%20Games/Car%20Physics%20for%20Games.html
======
sswezey
One thing to add is that the physics for tire simulation are are just as
complicated, if not more, than all the other physics. And incorrect tire
simulations can give you some odd behavior. Very good article though.

The Pacejka magic formula was refined to help model the tire interactions with
the ground. <http://www.racer.nl/reference/pacejka.htm>

